
World's oldest fossil trees uncovered in New York - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-50840134
======
vikramkr
Is the precision on dating these trees really enough to say that between these
two fossils that are over 386 million years old, this one is older by just two
or three million years? That seems like a difference you'd expect well within
the error bars of however you measure fossil age - is there some way they
conclusively can order these fossils without knowing exact ages or anything?

~~~
ovis
Perhaps they know the stratigraphic relationship between the sites and can
estimate that way? (If one fossil is above another and you can rule out
faulting or overturning, then you know which is younger.)

